
Steve Jobs created the iPhone because he hated a guy at Microsoft - sheldor
https://www.onmsft.com/news/steve-jobs-created-the-iphone-because-he-hated-a-guy-at-microsoft-scott-forstall-says
======
pankajdoharey
Thanks for posting the Scott Forstall interview.

~~~
sheldor
You're welcome mate

